

Ask HN: That website to see languages used per user on Github? - munchor

Some time ago, here on HN somebody posted a website where we could enter a Github nickname and it would give us a pie chart with the languages used by that user.<p>I googled and HN-searched for it, with no luck. Does anybody still have it? Thanks.
======
biscarch
this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3613135>

~~~
biscarch
or this. <http://coderstats.geeksta.net/>

